# Driver for ACR38 smartcard reader

## glupa4e

Hi all,

i have a smart card reader with a universal digital signature on it. Any idea if it can work on Gentoo? Do you know something about the drivers? I am using 2.6.26-zen2 kernel. When I plug the device in and do 

```
lsusb
```

it is recognized as the following:

```
ID 072f:90cc Advanced Card Systems, Ltd ACR38 SmartCard Reader
```

Any idea if i can get it to work somehow? Thank you!

----------

## glupa4e

Hi all,

i have an universal electronic signature, stored on a SIM card. The card can be read by a reader. Currently i have some reader that is recognized as 

ID 072f:90cc Advanced Card Systems, Ltd ACR38 SmartCard Reader

Can anyone help me how to use it. I mean I would like to install a driver or ebuild or something so that i can enable Gentoo read the contents so that i can be able to use my signature in Linux too. I would like to sign documents or import it in Mozilla firefox. Any idea how to do that in Linux?

Thank you

----------

